# FB Marketplace SCORE!!



## ColleenT (May 13, 2019)

I was looking at buying a new Exo-terra for one of my geckos, as she is growing and now laying eggs. The cost of the 18 x 18x 18 exo was about $160. I looked on Fb marketplace and found 2 of them for $50 each. I bought both, bc it was too good not to. I had to drive a way, but still under an hour away and saved a lot of $$.

Screens are soaking bc they were owned by a smoker and very dirty.


----------



## dmmj (May 13, 2019)

nice to know Facebook is good for something


----------



## ColleenT (May 13, 2019)

dmmj said:


> nice to know Facebook is good for something



I actually enjoy FB. I know a lot of people don't, but that is ok. it is how i keep in touch with all my friends.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 13, 2019)

Wow! Good job!


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2019)

Great find!


----------



## MPappagallo (Jun 29, 2019)

ColleenT said:


> I actually enjoy FB. I know a lot of people don't, but that is ok. it is how i keep in touch with all my friends.


I agree! If it wasn't for Facebook, I'd never communicate with anyone! LOL


----------

